# K&K pickups rule



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Our previous electrified rehersals had me playing the M1 and Dave playing some piezo piece of crap... :tongue: 

We finally did a plugged in rehersal last night and the K&Ks sounded superb.

I had forgot my K&K preamp and just went straight into the board and it still sounded exceptional.

Worth every bit of the $350+Tax IMO.


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a Pure western in my gibson and am very happy with the way it sounds , staight into the board even also.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

yup, must say it sure kicks the crap out of any piezo pickup.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Anybody ever have any feedback issues? I want to put a K&K mini in my 914c with an XLR pre, but I've heard of some feedback issues which are making me think of a DTar Wavelength UST.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Antz_Marchin said:


> Anybody ever have any feedback issues? I want to put a K&K mini in my 914c with an XLR pre, but I've heard of some feedback issues which are making me think of a DTar Wavelength UST.


It really depends on the environment you play in. Are you a full band and loud?


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> It really depends on the environment you play in. Are you a full band and loud?


Well I think I'd be mainly using the 914/K&K through my GenzPro-200 for solo acoustic stuff. I'd be using it sometimes too for 3 piece stuff with drums and bass, but may just pick up another cheaper x10 or x15 Taylor and pop a UST in that for the band stuff as I'd really like the 914 to shine solo if feedback won't be an issue. Oh and I have a feedback buster for the soundhole if that provides any assistance for the K&K


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I have the K&K Trinity Western Mini and I have played through a full PA without any problems..Just make sure the bass isn't set to high and you should be ok.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*K&K pick-ups.*

I've been selling these pick-ups in Calgary for about 4 years now. I have not heard a better pick-up system. (There may be some, but I have not heard them). I also mix a lot of live shows with acoustic players and have learned to loathe the sound of pick-ups. I try to weight the sound to my KM-184's if the artist will allow it.
K&K's are the first pick-up I thought was good enough to put in my personal instruments. I have the Trinity in my Laskin, and the Archie in my 1936 Emperor archtop. They sound about as good as one can hope for a pick-up.
Sometimes I find I need a digital feedback filter, but not often.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> I've been selling these pick-ups in Calgary for about 4 years now. I have not heard a better pick-up system. (There may be some, but I have not heard them). I also mix a lot of live shows with acoustic players and have learned to loathe the sound of pick-ups. I try to weight the sound to my KM-184's if the artist will allow it.
> K&K's are the first pick-up I thought was good enough to put in my personal instruments. I have the Trinity in my Laskin, and the Archie in my 1936 Emperor archtop. They sound about as good as one can hope for a pick-up.
> Sometimes I find I need a digital feedback filter, but not often.


Nice to see you aboard Mike. Dave and I both bought our pickups from you.

On a side note what were the guys International guitar night using?


----------

